# My CRS Tank



## Beijing08

I've spent some time looking into things and here's what I've come up with for a new tank setup.

Just under 9 gallons, it should be solely for CRS (as of now). I just like the fact that it doesn't have silicon on the front corners =P

Lights and filter are Japanese, meaning I'd be using a converter for these equipment. It's a very special light: duo bulb 16" T5HO

Any suggestions for plants? other than moss? I'm thinking some GE at least for the front.


----------



## Beijing08

*Update*

Added water and driftwood.
ADA Amazonia I as substrate. 
In an ideal world I'd be using a UGF, but too bad nothing fits this tank.


----------



## ynot

Nice looking tank. Please keep us updated!


----------



## camboy012406

its hard to grow hc on a shrimp tank, It needs more co2 and ferts, because of that it could harm your high grade shrimps.


----------



## Beijing08

camboy012406 said:


> its hard to grow hc on a shrimp tank, It needs more co2 and ferts, because of that it could harm your high grade shrimps.


Gotcha, no HC then


----------



## Fish_Man

looks awesome! I really like the filter system


----------



## Beijing08

Fish_Man said:


> looks awesome! I really like the filter system


Thanks. A bit of DIY and inspiration and voila, you get that ugly thing near the back. But it really works - both as a prefilter, and a means of preventing little guys from disappearing in my tank into the impeller LOL.
I atually attached a sponge filter to the intake of that powerhead.


----------



## camboy012406

hey fishman hows the crs shrimps doing?


----------



## Fish_Man

Beijing08 said:


> Thanks. A bit of DIY and inspiration and voila, you get that ugly thing near the back. But it really works - both as a prefilter, and a means of preventing little guys from disappearing in my tank into the impeller LOL.
> I atually attached a sponge filter to the intake of that powerhead.


If you have time, could you take a close up of your filter.  I really like DIY stuff and gets me thinking too!


----------



## Fish_Man

camboy012406 said:


> hey fishman hows the crs shrimps doing?


Hey!

They are doing well (very active) but none of them are berried yet 

Thanks again


----------



## Beijing08

Fish_Man said:


> If you have time, could you take a close up of your filter.  I really like DIY stuff and gets me thinking too!


well, basically it's the HOB that came with the powerhead instead of the normal impeller types we see on our AC's/bio-wheel. Secondly, the powerhead's intake tube fits perfectly onto the Asian sponge filter, so I just stuck it on. Only thing I had to do was cut the powerhead's tube a bit so that the entire structure is elevated from the substrate. So far it's been putting out a lotta flow, almost too much flow haha.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Japan-GEX-Ultra-...8?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item563cbc3920


----------



## Beijing08

*Photos updated*

Added some moss and some pseudomugil gertrudae


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Love the setup! 
Do ur shrimp ever climb out of your open top tank? I saw a tank similar to yours recently and was considering buying it cause i like the look of it, but realised there was no glass top or cover for it...


----------



## lemuj

I've grown hc on my 5.5G tank, no c02 no ferts , just ecco substrate. And it's taken over 3/4 of the tank(now need help on trimming them). I started it dry for a month then flooded and left it alone. Been like that for a year now...even survived when i moved to milton...my RCS loves em..



camboy012406 said:


> its hard to grow hc on a shrimp tank, It needs more co2 and ferts, because of that it could harm your high grade shrimps.


----------



## Beijing08

GuppyLove said:


> Love the setup!
> Do ur shrimp ever climb out of your open top tank? I saw a tank similar to yours recently and was considering buying it cause i like the look of it, but realised there was no glass top or cover for it...


nah, they shouldn't, since they usually won't even swim to the top. Instead, they remain at bottom scavenging for food. Only thing I'm concerned with is evaporation in the winter and frequent top offs  since Toronto winter is super dry


----------



## jamesren

Beijing08 said:


> nah, they shouldn't, since they usually won't even swim to the top. Instead, they remain at bottom scavenging for food. Only thing I'm concerned with is evaporation in the winter and frequent top offs  since Toronto winter is super dry


They do climb out in some way. So just be caution.


----------



## Beijing08

Here's the old thread:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17492
found this place to be more suitable.

okay, so, it's been nearly 2 weeks. I threw in a few shrimps to see how the water goes. If nothing dies, then more will go in tomorrow.


----------



## Beijing08

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=139175#post139175
relocated this thread


----------



## brapbrapboom

any update bro?


----------



## Beijing08

brapbrapboom said:


> any update bro?


Consider this an update xD
no deaths...but I'm trying to rescape it a bit, i.e. move the wood more towards the back and leave more open space in the front. waiting for my canister filter to arrive, with the spray bar. this HOB puts out too much current, plus not enough media for this tank. Also gonna add another layer of soil, seems too thin for me.


----------



## camboy012406

are those killifish? do they eat shrimps?


----------



## matti2uude

What is the light you're using and where did you get it?


----------



## Beijing08

camboy012406 said:


> are those killifish? do they eat shrimps?


check post #13
they're out of the tank now..just used it for a few days to get the tank going



matti2uude said:


> What is the light you're using and where did you get it?


check post #1 
although i've changed to a new light


----------



## brapbrapboom

Beijing08 said:


> check post #13
> they're out of the tank now..just used it for a few days to get the tank going
> 
> check post #1
> although i've changed to a new light


you needed more light? isnt it sufficient to light up that tank?


----------



## Beijing08

brapbrapboom said:


> you needed more light? isnt it sufficient to light up that tank?


Needed the converter for something else, so had to switch it out. Light is good enough, 2x16w t5ho. I'd say a little to much for this plantless tank (as of now).


----------



## brapbrapboom

Beijing08 said:


> Needed the converter for something else, so had to switch it out. Light is good enough, 2x16w t5ho. I'd say a little to much for this plantless tank (as of now).


ahh! keep us posted with this shrimp tank!


----------



## Beijing08

Okay, a few additions:

Eheim 2211
DHG
hornwort
blyxa
Blue Pearl (Neocaridina cf. Zhangjiajiensis var. Blue Pearl)
and of course, CRS


----------



## Beijing08

*Some more pictures*

I've added some more plants: Eriocaulon, Pogostemon Helferi

SSS










near SSS










full tank shot










Crazy moss growth, 2.5 weeks.


----------



## matti2uude

Very nice! 
Where did you manage to find Eriocaulon?


----------



## Beijing08

matti2uude said:


> Very nice!
> Where did you manage to find Eriocaulon?


Thanks
and they were from Menagerie  
(more advertisement for my favourite store lol)


----------



## camboy012406

wow looks beautiful. btw how many gallons is your tank? and what is your ph?


----------



## Beijing08

camboy012406 said:


> wow looks beautiful. btw how many gallons is your tank? and what is your ph?


post #1

pH about 6.8


----------



## ShrimpieLove

what kind of moss is that on the top part of your wood(in the crazy moss growth pic)? looks to be growning really nicely!


----------



## Beijing08

GuppyLove said:


> what kind of moss is that on the top part of your wood(in the crazy moss growth pic)? looks to be growning really nicely!


common Taiwan moss/Singapore moss same thing 
go get the flame from James.
I got mine already.  he's got a wholeeee bucket


----------



## camboy012406

thanks!!!what kind of ph test kit you have?


----------



## Beijing08

camboy012406 said:


> thanks!!!what kind of ph test kit you have?


um any would work. API, hagen etc. Mine's hagen.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

jamesren said:


> They do climb out in some way. So just be caution.


;; shrimp can climb out? O____o;;;;


----------



## Beijing08

AquaNekoMobile said:


> ;; shrimp can climb out? O____o;;;;


LOL u on ur iPhone or sth? I thought you were helping folks out now RIGHT NAUUU. still have time to browse?
I'll be heading up in a bit.


----------



## Beijing08

*Update*

*BERRIED MOSURA SSS*

sorry too much algae can't get a clear shot plus she's always hiding :/


----------



## camboy012406

Nice. Looks 20+ eggs. What kind of male crs you have


----------



## Beijing08

I put her last night with a "no entry" i.e. SS+
Let's hope it wasn't some other male that took the opportunity before me.
she's got too much crappy golden genes, so i'm a little anxious as to what will come out.

It is a milestone for this tank. First mating behaviour.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Congrats! She looks nice n fat


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

BLEH!
I hate it!
(im just jealous)
;(


but congrats leon!


----------



## camboy012406

have patient my friend


----------



## Beijing08

*WATER PARAMS - seems alright to me*

Update on water params:

Ammonia 0ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 5<10ppm
pH 6.8
gh 3-4
kh 1-2



GuppyLove said:


> Congrats! She looks nice n fat


Thanks Guppylove =)



choii317 said:


> BLEH!
> I hate it!
> (im just jealous)
> ;(
> 
> but congrats leon!


LOL choii...you have a gazillion babies, what are u complaining about xD


----------



## laurahmm

Congratulations! Now if only my female CRS S grade can perform that trick! Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## jamesren

Beijing08 said:


> I put her last night with a "no entry" i.e. SS+
> Let's hope it wasn't some other male that took the opportunity before me.
> she's got too much crappy golden genes, so i'm a little anxious as to what will come out.
> 
> It is a milestone for this tank. First mating behaviour.


It is some shrimp male did it. I am pretty sure. You didn't take part of it.


----------



## Beijing08

jamesren said:


> It is some shrimp male did it. I am pretty sure. You didn't take part of it.


I put her in a breeding box with just one male right after she molted, and left them there overnight.
I really hope it was me


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

im just jealous!xD
i wish my female SS+~SSS are breeding too


----------



## Beijing08

*Got a better shot*










*Here's a groupie.*


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

i really want ur cbs..


----------



## Beijing08

choii317 said:


> i really want ur cbs..


ask anna (bettaforu) she's bringing in a bunch from the states.
not sure if she's getting SSS grades though.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

ohh sss prob costs like 50$ :S
anyways
i found SS+ grade baby..lol
just 1 different from any other siblings


----------



## Beijing08

*Mosura grade shrimplets*



















female still got some eggs left, caught her in the process of releasing









Future mommy


----------



## jamesren

Neon, Good job.


----------



## Beijing08

jamesren said:


> Neon, Good job.


Thanks James!
couldn't have accomplished so much without your help from time to time.


----------



## BettaBeats

wow, great shots ad lovely shrimp!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Happy shrimps!


----------



## Beijing08

The same Mosura female just molted...(2 days after releasing her eggs)
more picture-taking tomorrow morning


----------



## camboy012406

yummy shrimps!!


----------



## Beijing08

*Again...*

So the same female, who had JUST released her eggs 2 days ago, has molted and is now pregnant again.

Here are the pictures of the pair (I witnessed the entire mating process in the morning). 
Date: December 1, 2010

She's quite a girl...28 days of gestation and 30 days 1 molt.


----------



## Beijing08

It's been a while...

some new pictures, enjoy.


Yes I know...time to prune the Blyxa (compare with post #29)



















Snow white scheduled for release next week =]










My *RED LEG* FEMALE










She's standing straight up, like a Sulawesi Shrimp



















Announcement: almost time to bid farewell to this 9 gallon, as I will be upgrading my CRS tank to a 25g. The bigger, the better!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

What si the glass dish in there for? To keep food in one area for easier cleaning of leftover food? Water difussion when topping up or water changes? Shrimp on a plate ? hehe


----------



## Beijing08

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What si the glass dish in there for? To keep food in one area for easier cleaning of leftover food? Water difussion when topping up or water changes? Shrimp on a plate ? hehe


Hey Al, they're feeding plates. like you said, to keep the food out of the substrate. Moreover, shrimp do poop while they eat, so it's like a crap collector.


----------



## arinsi

wow your red legged crs looks gorgeous


----------



## alexxa

Beijing08 said:


> It's been a while...
> 
> some new pictures, enjoy.
> 
> 
> Yes I know...time to prune the Blyxa (compare with post #29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow white scheduled for release next week =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My *RED LEG* FEMALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's standing straight up, like a Sulawesi Shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Announcement: almost time to bid farewell to this 9 gallon, as I will be upgrading my CRS tank to a 25g. The bigger, the better!


what is the white rock on the right?


----------



## Beijing08

it's mineral rock. Adds minerals to the water.


----------



## alexxa

Beijing08 said:


> it's mineral rock. Adds minerals to the water.


where did you buy it?
and does it raise the gh or keep the at a certain level?
thank you


----------



## Greg_o

Looking good Leon - Miss Red Legs is a beauty.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Greg_o said:


> Looking good Leon - Miss Red Legs is a beauty.


Ditto on this! really nice tank good job Leon!


----------



## lemuj

you should invite me up one time...been outside your place twice already, never get to see your tanks in person.....looking great!!!


----------



## Beijing08

lemuj said:


> you should invite me up one time...been outside your place twice already, never get to see your tanks in person.....looking great!!!


sorry buddy~~ always in a hurry weren't you? many people have seen my tanks haha. drop by next time, just give me a ring.


----------



## Beijing08

New Tank is up, just lost a few CRS when I moved the 9 gallon to the living room...had to take out 40% water, and pour it back in. Something evidently went wrong.

Let the cycling begin...


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Looking good!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Very nice.


----------



## Beijing08

*The FINAL UPDATE*

sigh...after 4 months of sorrow and happiness, it's finally time to say goodbye.

This 9 gallon tank is being taken down as I speak. 

All my shrimp have settled into their new home

Here's a picture of a pair of babies from last week


----------



## jimmyjam

awww poor baby =P I hope that no entry grows up to be nice and strong.. so I can exploit it with my batch of mostly female high grades.


----------



## pat3612

awww they are soo cute.


----------



## Cornputer

Huge mineral rock ftw 

*Jealous*


----------



## Beijing08

jimmyjam said:


> awww poor baby =P I hope that no entry grows up to be nice and strong.. so I can exploit it with my batch of mostly female high grades.


somehow it sounds like we're pimping shrimp 



pat3612 said:


> awww they are soo cute.


 yaahh so cute



Cornputer said:


> Huge mineral rock ftw
> 
> *Jealous*


Well, it's roughly 40g, the babies are 2mm. Relative size is huge


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Beijing08 said:


> sigh...after 4 months of sorrow and happiness, it's finally time to say goodbye.
> 
> This 9 gallon tank is being taken down as I speak.
> 
> All my shrimp have settled into their new home
> 
> Here's a picture of a pair of babies from last week


Looks like shrimps on the MOON.


----------



## Beijing08

*back to the beginning...*



set-up for my nano tank competition which runs from Jan 1st - June 30


----------

